# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Paddy

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Paddy est né en janvier 2019 et a été réhabilité en février 2022 d'un laboratoire où il était reproducteur. Il vit depuis sa prise en charge par l'association avec Alexandra, sa famille d'accueil et découvre la vie de lapin de compagnie.


Son caractère
Très timide à sa sortie, Paddy fait petit à petit des progrès et commence à se détendre. Il a cependant besoin de temps pour s'adapter à la nouveauté, a peur des bruits, et rentre dans son tunnel pour se rassurer quand quelque chose l'effraie. 
C'est un très gentil lapin qui aime les caresses et craquotte des dents quand il en reçoit.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Paddy en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez le parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Paddy pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------


## White Rabbit

Paddy est un lapin très gentil, qui apprécie la présence humaine. Il aime particulièrement passer du temps près du compagnon de sa famille d'accueil. Il n'est pas contre par très curieux et n'essaie pas d'explorer l'espace qu'il a à sa disposition.
Son moment préféré de la journée est la distribution de salade: il se met à faire des binkies lorsque sa FA lui en apporte!   :Smile:

----------

